# FreeBSD amd64



## Ofloo (May 14, 2009)

Hi, 

I have been trying to install freebsd onto D945GCLF2 using an bootable usb stick, .. 

- first i downloaded the appropriate iso amd64 7.2 version
- then i converted the iso to an img file using a script
- then i used imagemaker to put it onto an usb stick 
- then i have tried booting

boot works up until i get something about geom_label, that it has removed ufsid<id>

Script which converts iso to img

```
#!/bin/sh
# beerware license, written by Dario Freni (saturnero@freesbie.org)

# Set serial variable to 0 if you don't want serial console at all,
# 1 if you want comconsole and 2 if you want comconsole and vidconsole
serial=2

set -u

if [ $# -lt 2 ]; then
    echo "Usage: $0 source-iso-path output-img-path"
    exit 1
fi

isoimage=$1; shift
imgoutfile=$1; shift

export tmpdir=$(mktemp -d -t fbsdmount)
export isodev=$(mdconfig -a -t vnode -f ${isoimage})

echo "#### Building bootable UFS image ####"

ISOSIZE=$(du -k ${isoimage} | awk '{print $1}')
SECTS=$((($ISOSIZE + ($ISOSIZE/4))*4))

# Root partition size

echo "Initializing image..."
dd if=/dev/zero of=${imgoutfile} count=${SECTS}
ls -l ${imgoutfile}
export imgdev=$(mdconfig -a -t vnode -f ${imgoutfile})

bsdlabel -w -B ${imgdev}
newfs -O1 /dev/${imgdev}a

mkdir -p ${tmpdir}/iso ${tmpdir}/img

mount -t cd9660 /dev/${isodev} ${tmpdir}/iso
mount /dev/${imgdev}a ${tmpdir}/img

echo "Copying files to the image..."
( cd ${tmpdir}/iso && pax -rw . ${tmpdir}/img )

#echo "/dev/ufs/${UFS_LABEL} / ufs ro 1 1" > ${tmpdir}/img/etc/fstab

if [ ${serial} -eq 2 ]; then
        echo "-D" > ${tmpdir}/img/boot.config
        echo 'boot_multicons="YES"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
        echo 'boot_serial="YES"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
#        echo 'comconsole_speed="115200"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
        echo 'console="comconsole, vidconsole"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
elif [ ${serial} -eq 1 ]; then
        echo "-h" > ${tmpdir}/img/boot.config
        echo 'boot_multicons="YES"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
        echo 'boot_serial="YES"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
#        echo 'comconsole_speed="115200"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
        echo 'console="comconsole"' >> ${tmpdir}/img/boot/loader.conf
fi

cleanup() {
    umount ${tmpdir}/iso
    mdconfig -d -u ${isodev}
    umount ${tmpdir}/img
    mdconfig -d -u ${imgdev}
}

cleanup

ls -lh ${imgoutfile}
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 15, 2009)

what is D945GCLF2?


----------



## Ofloo (May 15, 2009)

mainboard, .. wasn't sure it would matter, .. now, .. what i can make up is that it made md0 it gave it an ufsid<whatever>, then it tries to mount it then suddenly geom_label removes that verry same ufsid .. whatever that means, .. so basicly it can't mount md0, .. or at least that is what i can make of it.

an other thing, I've read that disableing the floppy would maybe solve it .. so i added hint.fdc.0.disabled="1" to loader.conf but this didn't do much, it still did the same thing.


----------



## Ofloo (May 15, 2009)

The strange thing is that the boot only iso works, however the disk1 version doesn't

build with the same scripts, however I'm never able to fetch the data over the network, .. for some reason it can never resolve the hostname, .. even though it's just in a NAT env, .. and all other clients are able to do so, nameserver is set correctly ip is assigned, .. but it can't resolve the hostname.

I'm going to try and plugin a second stick with disc1 and see if i can use the boot stick to boot it and disc1 to read data from.


----------



## Ofloo (May 15, 2009)

7.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.img < doesn't boot
7.2-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.img < does boot ?


----------



## Ofloo (May 16, 2009)

got the system installed through bootonly.


----------



## Ofloo (May 16, 2009)

FreeBSD sysinstall sucks, I figured that it was me when I ran the installer the system now the system is installed, .. and network connectivity is established for sure because I'm able to download I ran sysinstall and guess what it can't connect to the net although IP connectivity works fine when I use regular ssh shell.


----------



## trev (May 18, 2009)

It would have paid to read the errata notes first


----------



## iic2 (May 18, 2009)

*This is no joke*

Ofloo  


> got the system installed through bootonly.




And you think you had problems hee hee.  If it not a King in Beaven, i'm doing my final install my way for 7.2 *RIGHT NOW* cause I got hip after massive re-installs over 18 times since the wee hours of the morning.   I test for everything and i only got a 386.

Yes, install has always been a little tricky and most of  developer team  don't really know it.  I think they only follow one rule.  The boss rule.  We out here has plans toooo.  We try all kinds of thing like this, not try that, no strip this, no, do that.  It's not about one way.  That's Windows way and that's why most are going try BSD in the first place.  They even want a DESKTOP now!

Guest what, after I create my partitions on (7.2) when I hit (Q)  it might go straight to cd install, when I  hit Esc it goes where it's suppose to but the next time I  fdisk and format ( EVERY TIME - just to be sure) than re-install... DARN ...  it the other way around.  I did it 20 um-times  at lease and I'm glad I did it for sake of for my sanity.  You do the math, I'm another type of expert.

I do suggest that the developers give us more control over how many ports to install and fix all those thing that  â€”  some of them know about but keeping quite about.  No disrespect but it can't be that hard to fix.  Somebody got to stay down there with the goodies.  If I could I would.  I also suggest that someone to update those doc's.  I hear that so many time while surfing for clues (real world users who LOVE bsd) about them being soooo out dated.   I'm not fussing.  I just think someone to recognize.  I'm not worry any more cause j I got it beat, FOREVER.  But I did have to do battle.

All I got to say is don't allow this to go down into freeBSD 8.0 cause you will never recover just like MS and new-comer will give-up and go back.  I wish I could have made this shorter.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

If you find a problem, bug or even documentation that isn't clear feel free to post a PR:



> Problem Reporting
> 
> Found a bug in FreeBSD? Noticed a mistake in the documentation? If it has not already been reported, please let us know.
> 
> ...


http://www.freebsd.org/support.html


----------

